# apprentice status



## ded1982 (Aug 19, 2009)

I now have a year and a half experience coding at a clinic, along with a 40 hour completed coding course.  I'm trying to get the 'A' status dropped from my certification and I could've sworn that I read at one point, around February when I had one year in, that the requirements were only a year and a half of experience if you had completed a 40 hour course but now the only guidelines I can come across are saying that you need 2 years experience or an 80-hour course completed.  Does anyone have any input on this-I've been looking forward to my year and a half mark forever so that I can claim to be a full-fledged CPC, only now to have my hopes a little down.  I already sent in my letters from my employer and copy of my certificate of completion for my course and am waiting for a response from AAPC but I am going to start looking for jobs elsewhere and would love to be able to tell potential employers that my apprentice status is only pending and should be dropped soon.  Any help??
Thanks in advance


----------



## jojogi (Aug 19, 2009)

It is my understanding that and 80 hour course takes that place of 1 year of experience which would mean that you would only have to have 1 year of experience instead of the two normally required.  I have never heard of a      40 hour course.  Good luck!


----------

